# aggressive after spay surgery



## havazoey (May 15, 2019)

My Zoey is now 8 months old and was spayed at 6 months, she has become increasingly aggressive and nips me to get attention and now has started humping my arm. 
Has anyone had this happen . I am wondering if it is a hormone thing . The person at training class thinks it is her age . I never had this with any other bread of dog that I have had.Some days she is her sweet self and others she is Cujo.....Help


----------



## havazoey (May 15, 2019)

I see there is another Zoey with a similar issue...Maybe it's the name


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

There is a little adolescent phase that some puppies pass thru when a well behaved dog starts acting like a teenager, doing their own thing...it doesn’t last long, but does make you wonder what happened ..not sure if that is what you are seeing but sounds a bit like it. A puppy that seemed to want to please becomes this little demon...

I think you just have to wait it out, use the same training techniques you did initially...into expen or what ever for niping or other unacceptable behavior, stay calm in reacting etc.


----------



## havazoey (May 15, 2019)

Thanks Cassandra, I'm hoping it will be short lived. Today she was an angel.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah humping is in the other post by ZOEY. here's more about adolescence 
https://www.dogstardaily.com/training/ch-4-adolescent-dog-training-18-weeks-2-years


----------



## havazoey (May 15, 2019)

Thanks for the info, it is all so helpful ,the more knowledge we have the easier it is to do the best for our fur family


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m pretty sure there are better and more accurate ways to describe it, but to me, partly because I have a preteen and teenager, it feels very much the same. Like how sometimes a teenager suddenly forgets how to do basic things they did when they’re were in first grade, like putting things away  I think handling it the same way you handle it with teenagers is best - don’t take it personally, reward appropriate behavior, keep teaching, and remember it doesn’t last as long! There are good things that come along with this stage, too.


----------

